# An idiots guide to spray rigs?



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey,

I have never used a sprayer. I always swore them off as tools of the devil. Unfortunately my partner and I realized that we need to add that evil device to our bag of tricks, in fact we probably should have years ago. We are getting busier and receiving jobs that even I cant pretend would be easy to do without a spray rig. Time to open my eyes to the world I suppose.

My question(s) is fairly straightforward. Without ever having used a spray rig before how would I go about learning all I would need to know? the terms mean nothing to me, the numbers are useless to me, and trying to understand which tip to use and why and all of the things that are learned from experience seems daunting. I hate to admit it but I think I'm scared...of a tool...that sprays paint. Is there any resource I can access that has good explinations on all things spray related? If I can spend a few weekends reading up I believe I'll be much much better prepared. 

Thanks very much,
the cowardly painter


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Use the search feature here and at Contractor Talk, lots of good information. You can read all day long and think you got it, but the fact is that is going to take actual hands on use to feel comfortable with this great resource you aquired.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hire me to come to your shop and I will teach you everything that you need to know. This is what I do. I will be in Arkansas teaching a Polyurea spray application course the week of the 11th. After that I am open till Thanksgiving. I can come out for one day or a week. Does not matter. Give me a call and I will be glad to give you some information and some leads to follow. On here it would be a very long list to type in. 

Sincerely,

Benny Abbott 

Abbott Consulting and Coating Inspections
NACE Certified Coatings Inspector #7953
205-717-0292


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Cant ask for better than that..............


----------



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be giving you a call here in a month or two when im ready to bite the bullet. I have multiple jobs that need finishing and then 2 big ones coming up. After that ill try to keep a few days clear for some learning:thumbup:. I still dont like the idea of doing this but i have to admit my arms are getting tired from all this rolling:jester:.

Thanks very much


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can go to the different manufacturers websites and download the manuals for the machine you have. Some actually have good stuff in them with an emphasis on safety. Read that and practice.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

you could read manuals or take a class or something, but I find its way more fun to have no idea what you are doing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> you could read manuals or take a class or something, but I find its way more fun to have no idea what you are doing.


:thumbup:
The best part is makeing every one eles think that we know what were doing. 
:thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

absolutly! i am a master of BS'ing that I know what I am doing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That's what you call great salesmanship


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> absolutly! i am a master of BS'ing that I know what I am doing.


Who are you kidding, you couldn't BS your way out of a wet paper bag.


----------

